# Magee products stand out gunner



## BrettG (Apr 4, 2005)

I got 3 of these for Christmas and love them. I've been using home made stick men since I started training, but after seeing one of these I decided to ask for them. My wife and kids got them for me. They show up in all lighting situations, fold down small enough that all 3 fit in the top storage on my 2 hole box. My wife said dealing with Lou was simple and service was fast. Now I just need 2 more so I can set a full w drill without using my old ones.


----------



## J.Nichols (Oct 31, 2012)

Amazing stick-men ... I've yet to see any better, and I've seen them take some major abuse.


----------



## Lee Nelson (Jan 4, 2008)

Great product and Lou is a pleasure to deal with.


----------



## Goose Man (Aug 26, 2013)

I agree!!! Stickmen are great and so are the holding blinds!!!!


----------



## cchristopher (Jun 21, 2005)

Stick men are great like all the other products Lou sell's . Have been using them for 4 or 5 yrs and the white still stands out. I have been through at least 7 or 8 handling jackets in 5 yrs due to the elements but I have never even had to clean the white fabric on the stick men. I would also check out his bird rack been using one of those for a couple of months and it is working great to. &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;


----------



## golfandhunter (Oct 5, 2009)

Chris Atkinson said:


> My training group has a half dozen of Lou's "stand out gunners" aka - stickmen between the various folks in the group. I was a tyvek coveralls on a wire hanger advocate for years. After repeat access to Lou's equipment, the tyvek coveralls have found a way to get left behind in the garage!
> 
> The stand out gunners - fold down compact. Are durable and assemble quickly. Are all in a one-piece package - no parts to lose. Are quite sturdy for penetrating hard-dry soil, but are not heavy in weight.


I bought myself 2 stickmen for Christmas, Glen already had 2, so our group has 4 now.
My pro's have many stickmen and holding blinds.
Lou is a cool dude to deal with, he shipped my stickmen before getting my check....


----------

